# Inspired by Sleelwheel's Ugliest car thread: List every car you have owned...



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And many _were_ ugly, but I enjoyed them all...

1965 Chevrolet Impala
1966 Honda 50 motorcycle
1971 Honda 350 motorcycle
19?? Corvair
196? Dodge Charger
1964 C-series International Pickup truck
1974 Norton 850 Commando motorcycle
1955 Harley Panhead (shovel uppers) motorcycle
1975 Ford Mercury sedan
1976 Honda 750 motorcycle
1977 Mazda Rx7
1967 Fiat 124 sedan
1965 Volkswagen Beetle
1967 Volkswagen Beetle
1975 Toyota Celica
1981 Volkswagen Westfalia
1989 Harley FLHTC full dresser motorcycle
1991 Honda Accord
1976 Volvo 240 Station Wagon
1993 Infiniti G20
197? Volkswagen van
1985 Volkswagen Westfalia
1989 Honda Civic
1992 Honda Accord
1984 Dolphin Motorhome
1989 Honda Accord
1984 Toyota Pickup (2WD / limited slip)
2003 Chevrolet Aveo (lemon)
1993 Toyota Corolla Sedan
1994 Toyota Corolla Wagon
1996 Toyota Corolla Wagon
2016 Toyota Prius
2019 Chevrolet Bolt


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

88 Dodge Aries station wagon (First car I bought. I found it on Craigslist, paid $800 and it lasted me something like 8 months before the head gasket blew.)
90 Chrysler LeBaron convertible 
00? Pontiac Grand Am
06? Chevy Cobalt
12 Kia Forte
15 Kia Forte


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

1. 1998 Ford Escort
2. 2004 Hyundai Accent
3. 2017 Mitsubishi Mirage

It's kind of surprising how short that list is considering that I got my driver's license almost 25 years ago.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Honda Mini Trail
Kawasaki 100cc
1968 Datsun 510
1968 Rambler American
1972 Triumph TR-6
1987 Hyundai Excel
197? Studebaker Avanti
1979 Porsche 911SC Targa
199? Acura Integra
1992 Nissan Quest
1953-4 Chevrolet Pickup
1951 Nash Ambassador

cars I still have..
1967 Cadillac Coupe DeVille
1968 Toyota Land Cruiser FJ40
1988 Toyota Supra Turbo
2018 Chevrolet Suburban Premier


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

1979 Datsun F-10, (learned on it, 5 speed manual)
1966 Bug
1980 Mazda GLC
1973 Super Beetle
1979 VW Scirocco 
1980 VW Rabbit
1979 Audi Coupe GT
1985 VW GTI
1995 Nissan Pickup
1984 Subaru 4x4 GL Wagon
1997 Jeep Cherokee 4x4
2012 Jeep Patriot


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

.....And this is how the Russians steal our password... "Security question #1 what was the make and model of your first car?" BRB while I go and create a "what was the name of your first pet?" And "Where did your parents conceive you?" Threads....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Past
1939 Indian 4 bike (gave it to my dad after i lost my leg)
1990 Ford F150 *rusted out*
1995 Ford F150 *my mom wrecked it*
2002 Dodge neon (kept it until recently)
1999 VW golf. I bought it used in Germany to take around Europe, sold it when i got transferred.
2012 tri-glide Harley (wrecked not my fault)

Currently own
2010 Ford Focus
2018 Ford F250
2019 Harley tri-glide


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

1) 1977 Toyota Corolla 3KC "Special"
2) 1983 Toyota Camry LE
2a) 1969 Triumph TR6 (project car that never got completed)
3) 1987 Pontiac Grand AM SE
4) 1985 Chevrolet Cavalier
5) 1988 Toyota Supra Turbo
6) 1990 Ford Festiva
7) 1988 Subaru GL10 Wagon
8) 1984 Chevrolet Cavalier
9) 1994 Ford Ranger 
10) 1991 Nissan Pick up
11) 1992 Saturn SL2
12) 1998 Toyota Sienna XLE
13) 2002 Saturn SW2
14) 2007 Toyota Sienna XLE
15) 2005 Saturn ION
16) 2010 Honda Accord
17) 2014 Honda CR-V
18) 2015 Toyota Corolla S


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh boy . . . 

1) 89 Nissan Sentra - lasted 3 mos 😅
2) 91 Toyota Tercel
3) 90 Nissan 240SX
4) 93 Ford Probe
5) '00 Ford Mustang
6) 98 Grand Cherokee
7) 02 Ford Mustang
8) 05 Toyota 4Runner
9) 09 Toyota 4Runner
10) 11 Toyota Highlander
11) 13 Toyota Highlander
12) 12 Lexus ES 350
13) 12 Lexus IS 250
14) 12 Toyota 4Runner
15) 15 Toyota 4Runner

I think that's all 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1- 1968 AMC Rambler
2- 1968 Plymouth Barricuda
3- 1973 VW Bus
4- 1978? Chevy Chevett
5- 1968 Pontiac Firebird
6- 1985 Chevy Monte Carlo SS (my first new car)
7- 1990? Chevy Corsica LTZ
8- 1994 Chevy Astro Van
9- 1996 Chevy Blazer
10- 1998 Chrysler Town & Country Van
11- 2000 Pontiac Montana Van
12- 2003 Suzuki XL7
13- 2010 Honda Odyssey
14- 2018 Honda Civic


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Cars I've own and some that I have owned with my wife....

(1) 1979 Audi 5000 (1st car at 16 in 1986)
(2) 1985 Audi 5000
(3) 1988 Mazda MX-6 GT Turbo
(4) 1989 Audi 200 Turbo
(5) 1991 Jeep Cherokee Limited
(6) 1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo
(7) 1998 Jeep Cherokee Classic
(8) 1998 Audi A6 Quattro
(9) 2002 Mitsubishi Montero XLS
(10) 2005 Mazda 6 Gran Touring Wagon
(11) 2006 Nissan Titan LE 4X4
(12) 2009 Audi A4 Cabriolet
(13) 2017 Mazda 6

Still have...

(1) 2002 Mitsubishi Montero XLS (Gave to our son 2012 holding it for him while he's in Japan)
(2) 2013 Ford F-150 Raptor
(3) 2016 Audi A5 Cabriolet
(4) 2020 Ford Fusion Titanium Hybrid Plug-in

We have a deposit down for a 1st Edition 2021 Mustang Mach-E but we are seeing huge markups for this here in CA so we might not get one.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> .....And this is how the Russians steal our password... "Security question #1 what was the make and model of your first car?" BRB while I go and create a "what was the name of your first pet?" And "Where did your parents conceive you?" Threads....


Your answers are always true on those questions?  &#129318;‍♂


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*1. 1981 Pontiac Firebird (V6)
2. 1988 Monte Carlo SS (V8)*
*3. 1991 Chevy Corsica (V6)
4. 1996 Dodge Neon (Manual Transmission - stupid cheap car, shitty car, too.)
5. 1998 Pontiac Grand Am (V6)
6. 2003 Nissan Maxima (V6)
7. 2006 Toyota Prius
8. 2012 Nissan Leaf (Currently Own)*
*9. 2017 Chevy Volt (Currently Own)*


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

This list is by no means exhaustive list as I've flipped lots of cars (probably 20+) during the last 10+ years and I've actually owned some of them for some time. I've not included any of them in here. And most of the past 10+ years I've had multiple cars at the same time. Up until two weeks ago I still owned the ones marked with X, but then sold the Silverado, so now I'm on the hunt for the next truck. Need to have a truck.

1974 Saab 96
1974 Beetle
1971 BMW 2002tii
1976 Toyota Corolla
1979 Toyota Corolla
1981 Ford Escort XR3
1980 Toyota Corolla
1983 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser
1986 Volvo 360GLE
1980 Toyota Carina
1988 Suzuki Swift
1987 VW Golf
1981 MB 200T
1975 MB 200
1974 Volvo 144GLE
1981 Honda Civic
1979 Datsun 160J STW
1981 VW Jetta
1989 Dodge Grand Garavan
1987 Lincoln Town Car
1994 Chrysler Town&Country
1990 Volvo 760 Turbo STW
1995 Chevrolet Camaro Z28
1999 Pontiac Firebird
2000 Chevrolet Camaro Z28
1995 Pontiac TransAm
1999 Pontiac TransAm
2000 Pontiac TransAm
2003 Chevrolet Silverado
2003 Chevrolet Silverado
1995 MB 300TE
1989 MB 560SEL
2005 Chevrolet Colorado
2004 Acura TSX
2002 GMC Sierra
x 2007 Chevrolet Silverado
1997 MB S420
1999 BMW 325iT
x 2007 Infiniti G35
x 2012 BMW K1600GTL (yeah, it's not a car, but what ever :biggrin


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Your answers are always true on those questions?  &#129318;‍♂


Yes, "where were you born?" "True", "Where did you go on your honeymoon? "True".....


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Yes, "where were you born?" "True", "Where did you go on your honeymoon? "True".....


Even better. :thumbup:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

2001 Honda Civic
2019 VW Golf

I've driven a lot more cars than that, but I'm not that excited about car ownership or replacing cars.



TXUbering said:


> Yes, "where were you born?" "True", "Where did you go on your honeymoon? "True".....


Thanks for the information. ℹ


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> 2001 Honda Civic
> 2019 VW Golf
> 
> I've driven a lot more cars than that, but I'm not that excited about car ownership or replacing cars.
> ...


True


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm thinking unless persons real name is Tom the Ant, TXUbering, Steve the magic unicorn or spinalcabbage, there is no real security threat🤷‍♀️


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It's great where people are commenting about the vehicle on the side. Every car has a story doesn't it? It's a marker of that period of your life. There's definitely a story on damn near every one of my vehicles. But if I annotated the list it would soon become TLDR. lol.



TomTheAnt said:


> This list is by no means exhaustive list as I've flipped lots of cars (probably 20+) during the last 10+ years and I've actually owned some of them for some time. I've not included any of them in here.


I was hoping someone had a longer list.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I was hoping someone had a longer list.


I actually didn't eve include all my motorcycles... :biggrin: Also remembered a couple of cars to be added, but can't edit anymore, so guess we'll have to leave it at 40... &#129335;‍♂ :roflmao:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

72 Mercury Montego
74 Datsun B210
81 Dodge Colt
89 Daihatsu Charade
89 Suzuki Swift GTI
91 Ford Probe
91 Honda Civic
93 Honda Civic
96 Mitsubishi Eclipse
97 Dodge Neon
98 Chevy astrovan
98 Dodge Intrepid
03 Chevy Suburban
06 Ford Focus
08 Jeep Grand Cherokee
09 Kia Sportage
06 Mercedes ML350(Now)
03 BMW 325i
12 BMW 7 SERIES
13 BMW X5(Now)

Wow that took some thought to remember....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I bought a lot of used junk starting when I turned 15. Seems like I always needed a car when I was the most broke. First Brand New car was in 1994.


1976 Chevy Luv Pick-up - Bought Used and abused in 1984 for $75 - Drove it until it died, transmission, 1986 over 200,000 miles
1964 Buick Special Wagon - Bought Used and abused in 1986 for $150 - Drove it until both engine mounts broke, replacements were not available. Chained engine down and continued to drive. Entered in demolition derby in 1988 - Destroyed, won second place. Unknow mileage, speedometer never worked.
1977 Buick Regal - Bought used in great condition 1988 - Drove around for many years, crushed by a dump truck after an ice storm in 1991 Around 140,000 miles on it
1987 Chrysler LeBaron - Bought used in great condition in 1991. Drove it until it it was totaled by a tree fall during a storm in 1994. Can't remember the mileage on it.
1984 Subaru Hatchback - Bought Used and abused in 1994 for $400. Got rear ended in 1998 by a brand new Lincoln Navigator with less than 500 miles on it. Totaled my car and the car in front of me that it knocked me into.
1994 Chevy Cavalier Z24 Bough Used in 1998 - Worst car I ever owned, had all kinds of electrical issues. Car was driven cross country by original owner multiple times a year in the 4 years he owned it. Always had dogs in it. Car was trashed inside. Sold it a year later, could not del with constant electrical issues. Teenager bought it from me and totaled it a few weeks later.
1994 Plymouth Voyager - Bought New - First new car purchase - Family Car - Traded it in 2002 well over 250,000 miles on it.
2000 Kia Rio - Bought New - Traded in for new Rio in 2006. Liked the car had A/C issues so I got out of it before the A/C died completely
2002 Kia Sedona - Bought New - Family car replaced the Plymouth Voyager. Eventually became my daughters first car.
2006 Kia Rio - Bought New - Replaced my daily car the 2000 Rio
2011 Nissan Versa - Bought New - Still own
2018 Hyundai Sata Fe Sport - Bought New - Still own


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I had to really go through the old mental file cabinet, but this is what I remember. I may be missing some.

1989 Mercedes Benz 300CE
1995 Hyundai Sonata
1995 Ford Probe
1995 Volkswagen Jetta
1995 Opel Vectra
1999 Land Rover Range Rover
2001 BMW 316i
2001 Ford Taurus
2001 Audi A3
2001 Opel Astra
2001 Ford Mondeo
2002 Plymouth Neon
2004 Volvo S80
2006 Ford Fusion
2006 Dodge Stratus
2006 Cadillac SRX
2009 Saturn Vue
2010 Ford Taurus
2010 Ford Fusion
2011 Jeep Compass
2013 Dodge Avenger
2018 Kia Sportage


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> 1995 Opel Vectra
> 2001 BMW 316i
> 2001 Audi A3
> 2001 Opel Astra
> 2001 Ford Mondeo


Foreigner. &#128517;

I really like these Euro-spec cars, though. E46 BMW 3-series was a great drive, especially. I've never owned one, but I drove one a lot: manual 323i.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> cars I still have..
> 1967 Cadillac Coupe DeVille


Does it have the 429 or 472?. Cadillac switched engines mid year that model year. Cadillac liked to make major switches in the middle of the year. In mid year 1964, it went from the "Skinny Minnie" transmission (where REVERSE was all the way to the right) to the Turbo 400 (REVERSE was where it was supposed to be). The T-400 was so much better, although it did not have bwnd adjustments.

Most people who know about Cadillacs will tell you that the 472 was a better engine, but I always found it easier to work on the 429. The 429 used to leak more oil than a Ford of that era, and you had to work pretty hard to accomplish that



TXUbering said:


> .....And this is how the Russians steal our password... "Security question #1 what was the make and model of your first car?" BRB while I go and create a "what was the name of your first pet?" And "Where did your parents conceive you?" Threads....


Is plizz not to away sikrits our giving troll farm Russian. How to we are on Amirikenn spying when crazy Amirikenn away all our sikrits giving? Plizz not to thett doing future in.

Sincerely,

Grigor Cesarovich

Superintendent
Troll Farm St, Petersburg No. 27


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does it have the 429 or 472. Cadillac switched engines mid year that model year. Cadillac liked to make major switches in the middle of the year. In mid year 1964, it went from the "Skinny Minnie" transmission (where REVERSE was all the way to the right) to the Turbo 400 (REVERSE was where it was supposed to be). The T-400 was so much better, although it did not have bwnd adjustments.
> 
> Most people who know about Cadillacs will tell you that the 472 was a better engine, but I always found it easier to work on the 429. The 429 used to leak more oil than a Ford of that era, and you had to work pretty hard to accomplish that
> 
> ...





Another Uber Driver said:


> Does it have the 429 or 472. Cadillac switched engines mid year that model year. Cadillac liked to make major switches in the middle of the year. In mid year 1964, it went from the "Skinny Minnie" transmission (where REVERSE was all the way to the right) to the Turbo 400 (REVERSE was where it was supposed to be). The T-400 was so much better, although it did not have bwnd adjustments.
> 
> Most people who know about Cadillacs will tell you that the 472 was a better engine, but I always found it easier to work on the 429. The 429 used to leak more oil than a Ford of that era, and you had to work pretty hard to accomplish that
> 
> ...


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

You can guess that the next Car/Truck will be a Chevy......

72 Thunderbird .... rusty college car from Michigan
77 Chevy Nova .....washed the paint off of this one.
82 Audi 4000 ..... very expensive to own...after the warranty, the car fell apart.
88 Chevy Nova ..... wife ran a red-light....totaled.
92 Chevy Lumina ....no problems
95 Toyota Corolla ..... WTF is a big guy like me driving this little POS
96 Chevy Blazer ..... Back to being manly
2000 Chevy Impala..... no problems
2003 Chevy Trailblazer .... no problems...
2006 Chevy Equinox ..... son drove it into a light pole base
1977 Chevy Corvette ...... this is my 3rd child. never going to leave the house
2007 Chevy Corvette ...... track and AutoX until I back it into a guardrail on track
2013 Chevy Tahoe ..... drove 25k miles in 1st 4 years, 88k uber miles in 3 years.
2015 Chevy Equinox ....
2017 Chevy Corvette.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 492185


I think it's a 472...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Foreigner. &#128517;
> 
> I really like these Euro-spec cars, though. E46 BMW 3-series was a great drive, especially. I've never owned one, but I drove one a lot: manual 323i.


Absolutely right. Out of all the cars on my list, that 3 series manual drove the best. It felt so nicely planted on the road and I've yet to own anything that handled as well.

Biggest mistake on there was the Range Rover. Man oh man. I bought it outright but used in the 2000's and I think I racked up something like $3000 worth of repairs within my first six weeks of ownership. Just after I got it all sorted out, the engine started knocking. &#129315;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TahoeAl said:


> 2007 Chevy Corvette ...... track and AutoX until I back it into a guardrail on track


Wait. What?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

1968 James Bond Aston Martin DB5
Equipped with functional paxhole-ejecting seat.










One in mint condition just sold on eBay for $294


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Equipped with functional paxhole-ejecting seat.


The perfect rideshare car!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

1 1969 VWBus
2 1969 Pontiac GTO (with my brother)
3 1959 Cadillac convertible (with my brother
4 1973 Ford Pinto
5 197x Plymouth Duster
6 197x Toyota
7 1972 MGB
8 Chevy Luv pickup
9 Ford LTD
10 ford Escort
11 Cadillac 
13 Toyota Cressida
12 1995 Toyota 4Runner
13 1995 Ford Explorer
14 1992 Toyota Avalon
15 2011 Ford Explorer
16 2017 Honda Accord


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

oldfart said:


> 3 1959 Cadillac convertible (with my brother


Did that one have the triple duals? I had a friend who had a 1962 Sedan de Ville. The 1959 and 1962 had the same engine, a 390 (actually, 1959-1963). In 1959 and 1960, an option for triple duals was available. He found a 1959 or a 1960,I forget which, now, in a junkyard that had triple duals, so he took them, the linkage and the manifold off it to put onto his 1962. It seemed that he had to go to a speed shop and buy some kind of adapter, but I forget, now. At any rate, we got the thing onto it. He rebuilt the carburettors, we got them on, got everything in tune. That was one _rocking_ Sedan de Ville when we were finished with it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wow is everyone here a car expert⁉ You can pinpoint the specific year of the crappy car 😅

My answer is the lime green one, from that one year 🤕


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow is everyone here a car expert⁉


No. They just play one on youpeadotnet. :whistling: Or they stayed at Holiday Inn Express last night... &#129300;

:biggrin:


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> 1979 Datsun F-10, (learned on it, 5 speed manual)
> 1966 Bug
> 1980 Mazda GLC
> 1973 Super Beetle
> ...


Here's the Datsun F-10 in all its glory


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

1973 SS Nova
1973 Nova
1979 Toyota Corona yes corona
1979 Oldsmobile Delta 88 holiday
1980 Chevy Malibu
1980 Chevy Camaro
1990 Ford Crown Victoria used police car 
1993 Mercury Grand Marquis
1995 Lincoln Town car
1999 Lincoln Town car
2003 Lincoln Town car L Cartier edition
2007 Lincoln Town car
2015 Lincoln Mkt currently own
2008 Toyota Corolla currently own

My fist car


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Used to own,

Mid 40s Willys Jeep.MX
'73 Toyota Celica.
'85 Chevy S10 Blazer.
'87 Jeep Cherokee.
'95 Jeep Wrangler.
'86 Chevy Astro van.
'95 Jeep Grand Cherokee.
'76 Dodge Ramcharger. MX
2001 Ford 4x4 Double Cab.
'95? Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4 (that I bought for 80 bux). MX

Went about 18 years without owning a personal car due to having company cars, about 8 of them, maybe more.

Currently own,

'05 Honda quad (that I traded for Polaris).
?? Chinese quad.
'83 Ford skip loader tractor. 
'95 Toyota 4runner.
'86 Ford Thunderbird.
2006 Toyota Prius.
'83 Chev S10 pick up. MX
'80 Chev Siverado. MX.

I've owned many near new cars but never bought a brand new car.

*MX=Mexico.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

- 1990 (something) white camery (old car passed down from dad we called it the white dove)
- 2001 Rav4 (my ravi, dad bought it for me, loved that car ❤)
- 2004ish GMC sierra (passed down from dad, after giving my mom the ravi, felt power in that thing)
- 2008 Lancer (bought with live in BF, never drove cause it was stick shift)
- 2015 Yellow and black FRS (bought with significant other, totaled after slipping because used cruise control in rain &#128532
- 2015 Acura RDX
- 2008 Accord (sister gave me in 2018, as extra car)



TomTheAnt said:


> No. They just play one on youpeadotnet. :whistling: Or they stayed at Holiday Inn Express last night... &#129300;
> 
> :biggrin:


I completely misunderstood the thread &#129325;. Its list every car you owned. No wonder they knew the years. Oopsie &#128579;


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Wow. How much $ do you people spend? Some posts look like an Excel spreadsheet !

Before listing my cars. Allow me to share this sorrow.

2005 Lexus LS 430 (Mum's car. RIP on 28th June, 2018). A truck side-swiped the car when changing multiple lanes without indication and forced it to rub against the shoulder barrier of an expressway. I feel terrible for the car. Coupled with the elegant colour of satin cashmere, this car is probably one of the most beautiful on this planet. Unlike America, most Lexus LS targeting the Asia market are equipped with executive seating. The amazing massage is the best refreshment after school &#128522;.

Car was totaled, the other driver was later arrested for reckless driving and fleeing from the scene. Instead of one year of imprisonment which ends in the blink of an eye, he should be executed by guillotine in my opinion for damaging such an elegant car. A few months later, mum has received some compensation from the logistic company that hired him. I wonder if that @@@@hole has re-applied for a license to drive again.

May you rest in peace. You have become a very important part of my life. Thank you for your service.










Here are the cars that I have owned

2004 Lexus LS 430
2008 Toyota Crown Hybrid (out of state, gift)
2011 Lexus LS 460 (sold)
2015 Lexus LS 460L
2019 Lexus ES 350 (sister's car but co-owned)


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> - 2015 Yellow and black FRS (bought with significant other, totaled after slipping because used cruise control in rain &#128532


I really want one of these, or a Mazda MX-5 Miata, but they are really bad cars for winter driving around here.

My next car (postponed indefinitely) will likely be something with all wheel drive and more ground clearance. I never thought we could be a one-car family in this car-required area, but that is the only silver lining in this pandemic. One car is more than enough, and it is a wonderful way to save money.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> - 2008 Lancer (bought with live in BF, never drove cause it was stick shift)


The guy never taught you to drive stick? Hope you dumped him. &#128514;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> - 1990 (something) white camery (old car passed down from dad we called it the white dove)
> - 2001 Rav4 (my ravi, dad bought it for me, loved that car ❤)
> - 2004ish GMC sierra (passed down from dad, after giving my mom the ravi, felt power in that thing)
> - 2015 Yellow and black FRS (bought with significant other, totaled after slipping because used cruise control in rain &#128532
> - 2008 Accord (sister gave me in 2018, as extra car)


Pretty incestual Ms. M. Pretty incestual.

(Incest is fine though, as long as you keep it in the family)


----------



## TahoeAl (Feb 12, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Wait. What?


Quick show and tell.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sKyUWe1UrUSQAvGcPg7zpIZJPU_rAYsx/view


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I really want one of these, or a Mazda MX-5 Miata, but they are really bad cars for winter driving around here.
> 
> My next car (postponed indefinitely) will likely be something with all wheel drive and more ground clearance. I never thought we could be a one-car family in this car-required area, but that is the only silver lining in this pandemic. One car is more than enough, and it is a wonderful way to save money.


One of the big issues was the one we had was brand new but had couple of 100 miles on it because it was driven to some event by a Toyota guy, so they had changed the tires to summer tires. Which looked nicer but not so great in the rain.

Here are the cars in 2015 at my dads san jose home. Bought them a couple of weeks apart &#128532;










M62 said:


> The guy never taught you to drive stick? Hope you dumped him. &#128514;


I only agreed to stick shift because he said he would teach me. But knew it was a bad sign when he kept insinuating that I would damage the car. Jack ass &#128514;

Kidding about the jack ass part, he was really sweet but we ended it a while back.



_Tron_ said:


> Pretty incestual Ms. M. Pretty incestual.
> 
> (Incest is fine though, as long as you keep it in the family)


When I turned 15, I worked at great america theme park. Just remember waiting hours for my dad to pick me and my cousin up after work. When he came I would be pissed and he would try to make it up to us. Then after I got my liscence, I think 15 or 16 he just gave me the Camry. So I didnt have to rely on him.

Pretty sure I wasn't legally allowed to drive unaccompanied until 18, but still did &#129300;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Before listing my cars. Allow me to share this sorrow.


Some posts simply deserve more than one emoticon.









-----


Mkang14 said:


> No just kidding he was really sweet but we ended it a while back.


Lesson learned? Never ever ever should one significant other teach the other how to drive. Not ever. That's why they invented driving schools.

btw- i think you wrecked because there is some weird looking polka-dot slime on the pavement!

I would sue.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

81 Nissan 280zx 12 years, everyday driver
93 Toyota 4x4 xtra cab, 23 years, everyday driver
15 Chevy Equinox, current

At 6’8” I hang on to cars I fit in comfortably.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> And many _were_ ugly, but I enjoyed them all...


Speaking of wrecking, I've certainly wrecked a few... was trying to recall how the cars on my list were disposed of...

1965 Chevrolet Impala
As a teen, bought it off a friend for $90. Only paid him $10 at the time. Did a road trip to Santa Cruz where the engine blew up. Limped into a gas station and sold the car to the attendant for $15. Never paid my friend off.

1971 Honda 350
Lost my job, couldn't make payments, and the transmission broke. A friend in the military took the bike on base and blew it up on the firing line. I reported the bike stolen and the insurance paid it off.

1964 C-series International Pickup truck
This was the coolest pickup in the world because no one else had one. Hit a tree while driving too fast on ice.

1974 Norton 850 Commando
Last model year before Norton went out of biz. Rode it across a few rivers trying to get to a hot springs where all the hippie chicks were skinny dipping. Warped the heads. Later sold the bike as a basket case (they're easier to take apart than to put back together).

1976 Honda 750
Broke down in the middle of nowhere. Left it. Drove a pickup back there at night to retrieve it with a friend. Dropped acid. Loaded up the bike. Ran out of gas in the middle of nowhere. I laughed about that. My friend did not. He siphoned the gas out of the bike to continue on. Backed into another car at a stop light in some town after missing the gas station, in the middle of the night. Sold the bike to a wrecker for peanuts. Other than that it was a great experience.

1977 Mazda Rx7
Ran out of money and had to sell it. Used a power drill to roll back the odometer (I was young and stupid). Took months to sell.

1965 Volkswagen Beetle
Engine blew up on a mountain pass

1967 Volkswagen Beetle
Engine blew up. Rebuilt the motor as a racing engine. Had the pieces of the engine laying on the kitchen floor for months. Roommates loved that. Built a 1776cc motor with Cima forged pistons and counter-weighted crank. Fast as hell. Left car parked overnight in some industrial area. It rained, flooded the street, and the water flooded the engine via the exhaust pipe. That was the end of that.

1975 Toyota Celica
1991 Honda Accord
Sold the Celica to upgrade to a brand new Honda.

1989 Harley FLHTC full dresser
Sold the bike and the '91 Accord to scrape up the down payment on a house. Did 20% down on a quick qualifier loan.

1976 Volvo 240 Station Wagon
Bought this car from two Israeli tourists who lived in a kibbutz. They bought the vehicle on Florida, drove it to California, and I spotted it on Lombard St. with for sale signs on it. The couple used the money for airfare home. Found out later that this was one of Volvo's worst years. Ridiculously underpowered. BUT, I drove this after selling the Harley and the G20, waiting for the loan to come through on the house.

1993 Infiniti G20
Still driving the POS Volvo and waiting for the home loan to come through. Walked in to the local Infiniti dealership just to drool over what my next car would be. The wouldn't let me leave. Made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I told them I didn't want a hit on my credit report until the loan came through. They let me drive the car off the lot without the paper work being signed. _I mean literally, on my own recognizance, no signatures, no collateral, no nothing_.... they just handed me the keys and told me to come back when the loan was approved. Absolutely true story.

1985 Volkswagen Westfalia
Lots of great adventures with my honey in this machine. The oft repeated slogan was "_The west is the best, and the westie is the bestie_". Pretty lame. We broke up so I sold the van out of remorse.

1989 Honda Civic
Emergency stop-gap car. Too small for my 6'2" frame.

1992 Honda Accord
Wrecked this on a bad curve. There was a depression in the pavement on the apex of the curve that Caltrans would routinely fill in with blacktop. One day Caltrans ran out of pavement and used pea-sized gravel instead. Me and a half dozen other motorists over the period of a few weeks slid out on the curve and wrecked.

1984 Dolphin Motorhome
A sad story. Sold to a friend for $500. Market value was $1500. Registration was way expired. I thought the vehicle was non-op'd, but was mistaken. Friend showed up later to report he had to pay $700 at the DMV for the tags! I reached into my pocket and paid him back the $700. I had double-triple assured him there would be no DMV surprises. HOWEVER, given that I was now net negative $200 on the sale I assumed my friend would hand me back $200. Right??? He didn't. Oh well. Another life lesson.

1984 Toyota Pickup (2WD / limited slip)
Wouldn't pass smog. Bye bye.

2003 Chevrolet Aveo (lemon)
I had been driving unreliable jalopies and needed a car I could rely on. I researched for the least expensive new car sold, and up came the Aveo. Did a loan, not a lease. The damn car wouldn't start half the time! Chevy dealer was super cool, but couldn't fix it. GM refused to take the car back under the lemon law. I hired a lemon law attorney (at no charge to me) and the following day GM took the car back and refunded me in full. Ha ha ha.

1993 Toyota Corolla Sedan
Broke down on a long trip. It was easier to just run down to the Toyota dealer and grab a fresh one. Picked up the 2016 Prius.

1994 Toyota Corolla Wagon
Daughter crashed it.

1996 Toyota Corolla Wagon
Still in the garage

2016 Toyota Prius
Chevy dealer bought it off me even though it was leased, in order to get me into the 2019 Chevrolet Bolt

----
I honestly can't remember the circumstances of selling the rest on the list.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

My last two cars were totaled, but not by me. My '06 Chevy Cobalt got totaled when my roommate drove it drunk while I was out of town dealing with the death of my grandmother. My '12 Kia Forte, which I *loved, *got totaled when a 16-year-old jackass rear-ended me at 50 mph.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I bought a lot of used junk starting when I turned 15. Seems like I always needed a car when I was the most broke. First Brand New car was in 1994.
> 
> 
> 1976 Chevy Luv Pick-up - Bought Used and abused in 1984 for $75 - Drove it until it died, transmission, 1986 over 200,000 miles
> ...


First 6 cars on my list cost me under $6,000.00 total for all. 4 of them were beaters.

Out of the 12 I have purchased only three were totaled not counting the one entered in a demolition derby. None of the accidents were my fault.

The Plymouth Voyager was hit 3 times in 2 months when it was just 6 months old. All minor fender benders all while I was stopped. Funny all three people were insured by State Farm. They fixed the 3 damaged corners and paid for the entire car to be repainted.


----------



## UberMagnumRed (Jul 25, 2015)

1952 Chevy Pickup
1948 Chrysler New Yorker
1970 Fiat POS
1970 Subaru brat
1982 Bruick Regal
1988 Yugo
1989 Hyundai Sprint
1992 Dodge Ram pickup
1995 Dodge Ram pickup
1996 Dodge Durango
1999 Dodge Dakota quad cab pickup
2001 Kia Spectra 
2007 Toyota Prius 
2008 Dodge Magnum
2010 Toyota Highlander
2012 Chrysler Town and country 
2007 Volvo S60
2013 Chrysler Town and country 
2014 Chrysler Town And Country


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

1959 Thunderbird convertible, rare 430 V8 purchased in 1967 for $150
1968 Firdbird 350HO 4 spd 1969 for $2400
1972 Vega Panel Express purchased new $2400 rebuilt engine at 85000 miles, sold it at 100,000 miles
1969 Mercedes 200D, 4 spd on column
1978 Peugeot 504 diesel, auto
1979 Peugeot 504 diesel, auto
1972 Mercedes 250C, auto
1987 Mercury Sable SW purchased new $16,700 drove it 357,000 miles
1987 Chevrolet P/U
1991 Mercury Capri Convertible
1998 Saab Convertible
1987 Mercedes 300SDL
1997 Ford F250HD Powerstroke *
2000 Mercury Sable SW
1991 Mercedes 300SL*
2003 Ford Taurus SW
2002 Mercedes S430*
2000 Mercedes SL500*
2007 Toyota Highlander Hybrid* Bought 4/19, $2500 with 250,000 miles UBER car to 270,000 miles in 11 months. Most trouble free vehicle on list.

* = presently owned

Plus over 1000 cars bought and sold as a licensed and unlicensed car dealer.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Smitty in CT said:


> 1) 1977 Toyota Corolla 3KC "Special"
> 2) 1983 Toyota Camry LE
> 2a) 1969 Triumph TR6 (project car that never got completed)
> 3) 1987 Pontiac Grand AM SE
> ...


I had a Saturn Ion Redline, came with a factory supercharger that they were also using in Saab (turbo form) vehicles. Talk about a sleeper little car. I remember a couple of dopes in a Firebird bottlenecking traffic on purpose. They'd speed up as anyone was trying to pass them and stay even with the car next to them. I watched them perform the same maneuver to about 3-4 cars, and lulled them into a false sense of security. As soon as I saw an opening, already had it in the right gear (manual transmission) and I was out like a raped ape. They tried to recover, but their manual transmission took an eternity to downshift. Never been more proud of a small car with plastic doors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> And many _were_ ugly, but I enjoyed them all...
> 
> 1965 Chevrolet Impala
> 1966 Honda 50 motorcycle
> ...


I own 7 right now . . .

You mean
Going back to when i was 15 ???


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Going back to when i was 15 ???


Yep.

I got my Honda 50 and age 15 1/2 because you could ride it on a learners permit without a licensed driver "in" the vehicle.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> Here's the Datsun F-10 in all its glory
> 
> View attachment 492671


I had a 1978 F-10. Fun car to drive


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> Here's the Datsun F-10 in all its glory
> 
> View attachment 492671


I was thinking this is the same car from Sunburn...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

My list 
1961 Buick Invicta
1968 Buick Electra
1973 Buick LeSabre
1979 Chrysler Newport
1985 Mercury Marquis 
1985 Chrysler LeBaron
1986 Ford Taurus
1993 Ford Taurus
1985 1/2 Ford Escort
1995 Saturn SL2
2002 Saturn SL2
2000 Saturn LS1
1993 Chrysler Sebring Convertible 
1978 Datsun F-10
2006 Hyundai Sonata
2011 Hyundai Sonata

And my favorite 
1978 MG Midget


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I was thinking this is the same car from Sunburn...


Looks similar, maybe another model year.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My first car was a 1974 Fiat 500 coupe.

Had 4 Trans Am's 75, 76, 77, 78........

A 74 Corvette with a 454, then a 76 Pontiac Lemans.

No car for about 15 years as I lived and worked downtown.

Probably 25 different Porsches.

1988 Ferrari Testarossa, 1977 308 GTB, 1994 348 Spider, 1995 355 Spider, 1995 355 GTB, 2002 360 Spider, 2006 430 Spider.

1992 Lamborghini Diablo, 1986 5000QV carburated......

1984 Rolls Royce

Several different MB's......

3 Smart Cars and a couple of Kia's.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> My first car was a 1974 Fiat 500 coupe.
> 
> Had 4 Trans Am's 75, 76, 77, 78........
> 
> ...


What? No Maserati? &#129318;‍♀


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> What? No Maserati? &#129318;‍♀


Did somebody say Maserati?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

is it just me or does it seem like us RS older OPs bought weird off the wall cars at times? Here's my list:

65 Chevy c10 3 on the tree
84 Pontiac firebird
92 Nissan Sentra off the lot NEW
82 Toyota TAN mini truck Lowered
95 Ford Mustang V6
89 Dodge Power RAM 50
92 Plymouth COLT " the Mini mini van"
92 Mazda MX6
10 DODGE RAM PU. 4DR Gas guzzler
08 Nissan Maxima
Own current: 09 an 13 Toyo Prius an 05 Ford Ranger.

I miss the mini truck an COLT

Nope. W


Mkang14 said:


> Wow is everyone here a car expert⁉ You can pinpoint the specific year of the crappy car &#128517;
> 
> My answer is the lime green one, from that one year &#129301;


NOPE
We're just DUDES


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> is it just me or does it seem like us RS older OPs bought weird off the wall cars at times?


What's considered weird and off the wall now wasn't necessarily considered as such at the time some of us,old geezers bought their first hoopties. &#129300;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> us RS older OPs


And what do you consider older Ops? LOL


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> And what do you consider older Ops? LOL


Hmm 45 plus Id say. Im 48 &#128522;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Hmm 45 plus Id say. Im 48 &#128522;


Whew! I just barely cleared it. Then again there's no weird Off the Wall cars on my list! &#129335;‍♀  &#128517;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn youngins...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Too many to list.
My first was a 1972 Chevy Vega.
My quickest was a 1972 Ford Mustang
My favorite was a 1998 Chevy Corvette
My current RS is a 2013 Prius


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> - 1990 (something) white camery (old car passed down from dad we called it the white dove)
> - 2001 Rav4 (my ravi, dad bought it for me, loved that car ❤)
> - 2004ish GMC sierra (passed down from dad, after giving my mom the ravi, felt power in that thing)
> - 2008 Lancer (bought with live in BF, never drove cause it was stick shift)
> ...


I'll teach you stick Mkang.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> What? No Maserati? &#129318;‍♀


Back when I was into cars, most Maserati's looked like this, or most people thought this is what they were.............

My 92 Diablo had window switches and climate control gear direct from the Chrysler parts bin. In some ways that was a great benefit at repair time.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

1962 Ford Falcon
1977 Chevy Monte Carlo
1979 Ford Mustang
1980 Lincoln Versailles
1983 Honda V45 Magna
1985 Pontiac Grand Am
1988 Ford Thunderbird Turbocoupe
1999 Chevy Blazer
2015 Mazda Mazda3

I'm nearly 60 years old and have never sold one of my cars. I gave the Mustang and the Honda away. The other broke down and someone either took or towed them away. I still have the Blazer and Mazda.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I'll try to think of every car.

1950 Chevy Bellaire
1970 Chevy Impala
1976 Chevy Impala
1973 AMC Hornet
1972 Chevy Nova
1970 Chevy Impala (2nd one)

(Can't remember a few cars here)

1993 Chevy Cavalier New
1994 Chevy Beretta Z26 New
1995 Chevy Camaro New
199X Plymouth Neon
199X Mazda 626
199X Chevy Cavalier
199X Toyota Corolla
2003 Chevy Cavalier New
199X Mitsubishi Gallant
2006 Chevy Cobalt SS Supercharged New
2005 Chevy Cobalt
2008 Chevy Cobalt New
1990 Honda Civic
1999 Honda Accord
2008 Honda Accord
2014 Honda Accord - Daily driver
2019 Honda CR-V New - Bought in May

I'm certain that I'm missing a few cars up there. There's a few years I just can't remember back in the second half of the 80s, I'm 56 now.

Chevy Quality really started to take a dive back in the 90s and it was really bad for those Cobalts. I let them repo the 2008 and that's why I had to go back to some junkers for a few years. I kept the 2006 Cobalt but didn't want to put the miles on it doing my pizza delivery job so got the junker Civic. The 99 Accord was a way to get my credit back up again to get a decent car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Back when I was into cars, most Maserati's looked like this, or most people thought this is what they were.............


Those were definitely some dark times...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Back when I was into cars, most Maserati's looked like this, or most people thought this is what they were.............
> 
> My 92 Diablo had window switches and climate control gear direct from the Chrysler parts bin. In some ways that was a great benefit at repair time.
> 
> View attachment 501985


Is that a Buick Riviera? LOL


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Is that a Buick Riviera? LOL


Chrysler's failed attempt to go up the ladder... &#129318;‍♂

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysler_TC_by_Maserati


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

In almost sixty years I’ve owned nearly sixty cars and a couple of pickups, starting with a ‘46 Buick I bought from a high school friend for $50 in 1961. In those days if it ran, it was worth $50. Over the next few years I bought and sold several cars, including a couple of ‘55 Chevys, one a convertible that I traded in on my first new car, a ‘63 Corvair Monza. I wish I had held onto that convertible! I really liked ragtops, later owning a ‘62 Impala and a’65 Malibu.

Then I got married, and didn’t have another convertible until I bought a ‘53 Ford Sunliner in 1979. My wife didn’t particularly like open air riding, but my kids did. I did get to have one again as my commute car, an ‘84 VW Rabbit. I don’t think my wife has ridden in any convertible I’ve owned with the top down since we were dating.

Some other memorable cars I’ve owned included two Buick Rivieras, one from the first year of “personal luxury coupes,” 1963, and another from the first year with front wheel drive, 1979. Then there was a 1980 VW Diesel, one of the slowest cars on the planet. In those days I was racking up 25,000 miles a year commuting, so economy of operation was important. There were three Prius, including a plug-in. I had a 1930 Ford Model A for awhile, too.
I’m down to what are likely to be my last cars- an ‘02 Lexus LS 430 I boug new, and a ‘91 Miata which my son bought new and I’ve owned for about fourteen years.

A perk I have enjoyed as a corporate and private chauffeur is the fine cars I have had the pleasure to drive. One executive I drove for 17 years had an Aston Martin DB5, the same model as James Bond drove in Goldfinger, sans the machine guns, etc. I was in charge of the care and feeding of that car, along with taking it on some road trips so that the owner could enjoy it on vacation. With my private clients the cars included Rolls, Bentley, Maybach, Jaguar and Porsche. I also drove for a guy who ran a Mercedes dealership, so got to drive all the latest models.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane. I’ve enjoyed reading all the posts in this thread.:thumbup:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/favorite-cars-gm-heritage-center-160000531.html


----------



## LAscreenwriter (Sep 19, 2019)

My first car: 2007 pt cruiser (aka loser)


----------



## Az2ZeJ (Oct 15, 2017)

1994 Mercury Cougar
2003 Chevrolet Malibu
2012 Honda Civic EX sedan
2012 Honda Civic Si coupe
1997 Dodge Dakota
2014 Volkswagen CC
2017 Acura TLX
2020 Honda Civic (Sport Hatch)


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

1st.....1962 Oldsmobile Starfire.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Terri Lee said:


> 1st.....1962 Oldsmobile Starfire.


I'm not a big fan of the actual car but (and certainly not the 70's version) but I do like the name "Starfire"!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I have owned over a hundred cars and motorcycles but only one that I truly called ugly. In the late 1980's a guy who owed me a couple hundred dollars gave me a Yugo 🚗 with only 7500 miles on it and wasn't even a year old. I took it but later found out he got the better end of the deal, what a piece of . It was Yugoslavia's failed attempt at the car market. I turned around and gave it to a friend to use as a trade in on a new truck. Later the DOT banned the sale of these cars in the U.S.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

- Dodge Aspen (modified for leaded gas because gramps thought unleaded gas was a gov't conspiracy)
- Volvo 264
- Chevy Cavalier <-- best snow car
- Geo Metro
- Acura Legend
- Passat
- Passat
- Sienna
- Odyssey
- Fit
- LEAF
- Bolt

Also
- Honda Elite 250 <-- only one I still own
- GS500
- Peugot Liberty 150cc 4-stroke
- BMW K75c
- BMW K100
- BMW K100ST


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Best snow car. Who knew.

Commentary track always welcome. ;>


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ignatowski said:


> - BMW K75c
> - BMW K100
> - BMW K100ST


I like the way you ride. :thumbup: Another BMW rider here. :whistling:


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

1999 Buick Lasabre
2015 Honda accord


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> 1999 Buick Lasabre
> 2015 Honda accord


A jokester, or a good mechanic.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

June132017 said:


> A jokester, or a good mechanic.


I got the Buick in 2016. It crapped out 2 years later then i got the honda in 2018


----------

